# Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Many thanks, and




























to this guy. 








more....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M...gner)


_Modified by Sepp at 8:09 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (Sepp)*

Sheer genius!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (Sepp)*

I think that the thanks should start here - 
Giorgetto Giugiaro








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgetto_Giugiaro


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (84cgtturbo)*

^^^ he might have penned the 80 (type 81), but not the urq...
Don't get me wrong, he rocks also.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (Sepp)*

Yeah, Martin Smith redesigned the Giugiaro designed 80 to become the Coupe body. Both did a tremendous job!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_. Both did a tremendous job!

I totally agree!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_^^^ he might have penned the 80 (type 81), but not the urq...
Don't get me wrong, he rocks also.

True enough, but without the the Typ 81 to start with, there would not be an URQ. Either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to both.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (84cgtturbo)*

True enough. The test mule vehicle for the pre-prototype ur was a type 81. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_True enough. The test mule vehicle for the pre-prototype ur was a type 81. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually, the first test vehicle (the prototype A1, project number EA262) was a red Type 82 2-door sedan (B1 80/Fox), fitted with the drivetrain of the VW Iltis and a 5-cylinder turbo engine. The prototypes A2 and A3 were Type 81 cars.
Prototypes A1 and A3 still exist today, but A2 was destroyed as it caught fire during testing in Sahara back in the 70s.


_Modified by PerL at 8:04 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Love the lines of the urq??? Thank this man. (PerL)*

Ahhh yes the race Itis, and later the type 81.
I even posted that a year ago....my memory is going bad.


_Modified by Sepp at 9:32 PM 6-3-2007_


----------

